# Austria Go-Box and other things



## jonesy_103 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello everybody,

I've read lots of the posts on here (in particular from uncleswede and peedee and I've had some great advice from DiPhil as well, so thanks for that), relating to traveling to or through Austria and I'm hoping someone can offer some more advice for our planned trip to Austria this year.

Well, I say trip, but unfortunately working life still interferes with my MH life so the plan is to get to Innsbruck for a five day break as quickly as possible from Calais traveling via Belgium and Germany.

The slightly more leisurely trip back will take us via Fussen and Metz for a two or three night stop in each location before we head back to Calais.

We have a MH that is over 4t and so we will need a Go-Box and an emissions certificate but having read plenty of the posts I'm wondering if it's worth the hassle !

A number of posts here do refer to the Go-Box so I can see that there's plenty of experience so I'm wondering if you can help with a few more questions.

Can anyone tell me if and where I can purchase the Go-Box on my route into Austria (any advice on the best ‘entry point’ ?). If not what route should I take in order to be able to buy one ? 

Alternatively, can it be purchased before I arrive in Austria (in Germany perhaps ?).

Does the Go-Box have to be purchased on entry to Austria or is there a time allowance to obtain one ?

Innsbruck isn’t really that far into Austria and the MH will not move except when traveling in or out, would anybody like to offer any guesses to the likely cost of tolls ? I believe the Go-Box can only be topped up in €75 increments ?

The GO-MAUT site is available in English (well done Johnny foreigner !) but there are still so many questions ! I have mailed them but still waiting for a response.

Concerning the same trip, I’ve estimated two days to get from Calais to Innsbruck, what’s your opinion of covering 660 miles in two days, with only one driver. 

Yes, it’s two long days but driven by a desire to get there quickly due to limited time.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Keep off the Motorways and no 'very expensive ' go box needed. I've driven a number of times to Italy and back through Austria on 'A' roads. Did it once with the Go Box on Motorway after loading it with €100's and it didn't stop bleeping (need to add credit) when we got to Saltzsburg. Put it in a plastic bag and launched it in the nearest river, bet the bloody things still beeping 10yrs later. 

Think a Go Box is needed over 3.5t. 

Keep off the motorways.


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Calais to Innsbruck perfectly possible, but tiring. Haven't had to use a Go box before.

We used to overnight at Gravelines, then Belgian route to Luxembourg, and fill up with cheap diesel. Head south and immediately turn left to head for Saarlouis< permesens and Dahn to the campsite for the night. The following day Karlsruhe, Stuttgart, Ulm, Kempten and Innsbruck. I seem to remember that the tunnel crossing into Austria is "motorway" so there's a bit of meandering through villages to avoid the toll requirements/Go box 

We have got as far as Brunico on the edge of the Dolomites for our second stop but that was in the days when we only had 2 or 3 weeks, and now we dont need to rush

cheers alan


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello Jonesy_103. Similar to you I drive a motorhome which is 4500kg.
Having read the various posts on here regarding the Go Box I have steered clear of Austria thinking I don't need the grief.
If the Austrians persist in penalising motorhomes in this way then there are other countries that make it easier to visit and spend money.
Also I was under the impression that you had to climb over a high mountain pass on a B road in order to get into Austria if you didnt use the motorways. Perhaps I am wrong and would be interested in seeing the responses to your post.
Ian


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

You can get to Innsbruck, toll free, via Fussen and the Fern Pass, the B171 and the B174. You can usually buy a Go Box at garages on both sides of the border.
peedee


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peedee said:


> You can get to Innsbruck, toll free, via Fussen and the Fern Pass, the B171 and the B174. You can usually buy a Go Box at garages on both sides of the border.
> peedee


Ive done that route, lovely drive and its not a high pass. Never needed a Go box but we are under 3.5t. We visited in July and clearly the Go box puts motorhomes off as we had no bother finding places to park. Aires and wild spots etc never full. Its a shame as Austria is stunning. I joined an Austrian motorhome forum and they were very helpful. Cant remember now which one it was.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We did northern Italy to Germany via Innsbruck (for 2 nights) without a Go Box using the great B roads in Austria. We are nigh on 5t when fully loaded.

I reckon a little planning and you will be fine and get to see more too...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

hi all we use the go box , get at any garage near the border, with your v5 takes 2 mins, we dip in and out of the motorways , and dont find it too bad tbh, but as peedee says you can use the route he suggests , snow tyres are compulsory which you probaly know , have a great trip , regards gary


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Tyres marked M+S are not winter tyres but are also acceptable in Austria. 

Before our latest Excursion I had 6 new Hankook Vantra LT RA18's (M+S) 215/75/16 116/114 at a cost of £95 (did get hit with a 3% £17 charge for paying on MasterCard) each fitted to the our Motorhome to cover me for Germany & Austria. 

Just for information purposes they are much much quieter than the original XC camper tyres. We could have a conversation in the cab without shouting lol. The kids in the back could watch a DVD without the volume blasting, result.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Should also add that the Go Box tolls payable are cheaper depending on axles. Our Motorhome has a tag axle so it does make a difference and is quite a bit more expensive.


----------



## jonesy_103 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm only two axles so that's saved me some money !


----------



## jonesy_103 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Snow tyres ?*



ozwhit said:


> hi all we use the go box , get at any garage near the border, with your v5 takes 2 mins, we dip in and out of the motorways , and dont find it too bad tbh, but as peedee says you can use the route he suggests , snow tyres are compulsory which you probaly know , have a great trip , regards gary


I plan to travel to Innsbruck in August so I assume snow tyres aren't necessary then ?


----------



## jonesy_103 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone, there are some great responses in here. As a matter of fact I emailed ASFINAG, the company responsible for tolls in Austria, and received a very good response copied below.


All vehicles above 3.5 t maximum permissible weight need a GO-Box to pay the toll on Austrian motorways and expressways.

You can obtain a GO-Box at any GO point of sale within only a few minutes: present the vehicle registration certificate and settle the signing fee of € 5. (Make sure to ask for a GO-Box for coaches and mobile homes). A home delivery of the GO-Box is not possible.

Please note that you must obtain the GO-Box before accessing the Austrian toll network. The first possibility to get the GO-Box is at the GO point of sale called
OMV-Tyroltours in A-6465 Nassereith on the Fernpaß Bundesstraße B179.

Be careful to mount the GO-Box correctly.


This response did generate further questions but they responded just as promptly so I have replies from an official source as well as the knowledgeable folks on MHF which has settled my mind and I'm happy to give it a go. 
Just need to sort out my emissions certificate now with Fiat !

My planned route into Austria was going to be via Fussen anyway which sounds like an interesting drive.

Thanks again everybody, great advice.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jonesy

Yes you are correct, winter or M&S tyres are not needed in August. Have a great trip, Austria is stunning.


----------



## jonesy_103 (Aug 4, 2011)

Before I can get a Go-Box I have to provide proof of the 'official' the C02 emissions and so I've been in touch with Fiat.

Its all been very professional so far with two calls to give me an update on progress but the last call did mention that there is a £36 charge in order for the homologation dept to provide the necessary document - has anybody else come across this ?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

jonesy_103 said:


> Before I can get a Go-Box I have to provide proof of the 'official' the C02 emissions and so I've been in touch with Fiat.
> 
> Its all been very professional so far with two calls to give me an update on progress but the last call did mention that there is a £36 charge in order for the *homologation dept to provide the necessary document *- has anybody else come across this ?


You have not said how old is your MH or whether it has a EURO 3, 4, 5, or 6 engine.

The Co2 emissions will not get you a lower charge rate if it is Euro 3, as is ours. If you do not supply a certificate they will assume Euro 3 and charge that top rate. So in our case there is no reason to pay for and supply one_. _I am not sure which of 4,5 and 6 attract lower rates - check their website.

Geoff


----------



## jonesy_103 (Aug 4, 2011)

Geoff its a 2009 (59 plate), I need the C02 declaration as this isn't shown on my V5C.

I found a flow chart online (by Colin Davies) that gives a good guide to the process but I can't attach here for some reason


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

jonesy_103 said:


> Geoff its a 2009 (59 plate), I need the C02 declaration as this isn't shown on my V5C.
> 
> I found a flow chart online (by Colin Davies) that gives a good guide to the process but I can't attach here for some reason


Well 2009 will be after Euro 3, so yes you will need one. On the flowchart the box in the top right confirms what I was saying about it being irrelevant for Euro 3 (and before) as one pays the top rate.

The information might be useful for other owners of Euro 1, 2 and 3 vehicles, as it saves them the hassle and expense of obtaining a document which does not help them.

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

jonesy_103 said:


> Before I can get a Go-Box I have to provide proof of the 'official' the C02 emissions and so I've been in touch with Fiat.
> 
> Its all been very professional so far with two calls to give me an update on progress but the last call did mention that there is a £36 charge in order for the homologation dept to provide the necessary document - has anybody else come across this ?


I have and I didnt pay it

The engine type is on the certificate of conformity if you have one...which I used in Poland instead of a £36 letter!

Cheers

Graham :smile2:


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Off topic Jonesy but while you're at Fussen have you thought of visiting Neuschwanstein which is the 'Chitty Chitty Bang Bang Castle' just minutes away. Well worth a look.


----------



## jonesy_103 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Graham,

Where do you get/find the conformity certificate ?

Regards
Peter


----------



## jonesy_103 (Aug 4, 2011)

Frank,

That's the reason want to go to/via Fussen. I've also since found out that the Zeppelin museum is at Freidrichshafen which isn't that far away and could be an alternative return route
Regards
Peter


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

jonesy_103 said:


> Thanks Graham,
> 
> Where do you get/find the conformity certificate ?
> 
> ...


Mine came with my MH from Autotrail. Even though I bought the MH second hand it was with the paperwork that came with it.

If you have the build number of your MH the manufacturer might run you off another copy. They could even do it off the VIN as well I guess. Obviously they may charge for either option but if its cheaper than the price for the letter...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Has anyone used the fern pass and B roads onward to Lake Garda?
Is it a difficult / slow route?
I presume it is not then necessary to buy a vignette.
How much is a vignette anyway and do you still have to pay for the Brenner and how much does that cost?
Margaret


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have done it in the reverse direction from Garda to Fussen with no need of a Go Box, my blog can be read >here<. I used the old pass road, the B182 and found it quite easy in my motorhome. Trucks and caravans are not allowed to use this route but the ban does not apply to motorhomes. 
peedee


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peedee said:


> I have done it in the reverse direction from Garda to Fussen with no need of a Go Box, my blog can be read >here<. I used the old pass road, the B182 and found it quite easy in my motorhome. Trucks and caravans are not allowed to use this route but the ban does not apply to motorhomes.
> peedee


Pete

The link at 'here' did not work for me but I found your account of using the B182 in your '5 countries' blog Day 28

Geoff


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Me too thanks very much great blog !


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Pete
> 
> The link at 'here' did not work for me but I found your account of using the B182 in your '5 countries' blog Day 28
> 
> Geoff


Sorry my fault here is the correct link >click<
peedee


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We went from Iseo via Bormio intending to do the Stelvio Pass but it was shut so went via Livigno instead. When we hit Austria it was B roads to Innsbruck and then B roads out north into Germany.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Graham we did the Stelvio pass some years ago hair raising particularly the Austrian side. We were on a motorbike !
Wouldn't have likes to meet a motorhome in opposite direction


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm up for it :grin2:

I did it in my TVR over 10 years ago - great fun >

Graham :smile2:


----------



## jonesy_103 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Certificate of Conformity*



GMJ said:


> Mine came with my MH from Autotrail. Even though I bought the MH second hand it was with the paperwork that came with it.
> 
> If you have the build number of your MH the manufacturer might run you off another copy. They could even do it off the VIN as well I guess. Obviously they may charge for either option but if its cheaper than the price for the letter...
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Just to tie up the CoC thread -

I got in touch with Swift and in less than weeks I've got a CoC for my 'van - result and no charge, thank you Swift great service.


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi all

See attached for various routes through Austria suitable for a motorhome over 3.5tonne without getting a GOBOX. The only one which is more difficult is the route from Landeck to Bolzano. It is more twisty, steeper, narrower and longer than any of the other routes.

I have never used the motorways in Austria, however the vignette does not cover the Brenner Pass, a separate toll payment has to be made at the toll booth just south of Innsbruck. AFAIK the toll is Euro9 each way for a single journey.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kabundi or others

Does anyone know of any non-Go Box routes to Italy coming from Slovakia/Czech please?

Geoff


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Geoff

Have no direct experience, however as an example on AA Route Planner there are toll free routes from Prague to Trieste, one via Linz, the other via Passau, both 466 miles and 12 hours. it does look possible but no doubt is much slower than the motorway which shows same distance and 8 hours.

The toll refers to the 'A' roads and the 'S' roads so if you can avoid them it should be possible.


----------

